# WinXP oder Win2k?



## Subwoover (14. Juli 2004)

Jo mal ne frage...

hab nen P4 - 2,8Ghz mit Hyperthreading
256MB DDR ram 433mhz

hm was würdet ihr mir für ein OS vorschlagen?
Win2k oder WInxp?


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

Kommt drauf an was du machen willst, aber im Prinzip wohl XP Prof. Musste halt ordentlich absichern und XP AntiSpy rüber und so dann geht das.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Subwoover (14. Juli 2004)

was meinst du was ich machen will?
ich spiele, programmiere, arbeite sonst auch viel im internet, office produkte etc.
ist nur die frage welche oberfläche nun wirklich schneller ist?

hyperthreading wird ja nur bei xp unterstützt soviel ich weiß, also bei 2k wirds nicht erkannt!


----------



## fluessig (14. Juli 2004)

XP, es ist einfach verspielter. Und die Systemwiederherstellung ist es wert.


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *XP, es ist einfach verspielter. Und die Systemwiederherstellung ist es wert. *



Hehe, "verspielt" ist ein nettes Wort für das verhalten voon Windows


----------



## Subwoover (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *XP, es ist einfach verspielter. Und die Systemwiederherstellung ist es wert. *



ja und was sind nun die entscheidenden vorteile an xp?


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

Grade wenn du spielen willst ist es besser und trotzdem fast so stabil wie 2000. Außerdem ist es schneller mit der entsprechenden Hardware und wenn man es RICHTIG einrichet.

Greetz....
Sinac


----------



## Radhad (15. Juli 2004)

WinXP wäre nur etwas langsam bei nur 256 MB Ram, wenn du XP installierst, solltest du 512 MB Ram haben damit es nicht so viel Performanceverlust hat.


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

xp ist stabieler ,sicherer(nach xp antispy),hat mehr funktionen ,startet schneller fährt schneller runter,...
und sieht einfach  besser aus ^^ (ok der blaue mist braucht 10% rechenlast)
Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## Subwoover (15. Juli 2004)

hmm und wie siehts mit deinstallation aus?
ists einfach und möglich XP weg und 2k wieder rauf zu tun falls ich mit XP unzufrieden bin?
möchte ja nur im vorhinein wissen wie ich meine PC-zufriedenheit wieder herstellen kann


----------



## danube (15. Juli 2004)

Also von meinen Erfahrungen her empfehle ich dir Win2000 Professional. Für mich ist Win2k Prof das stabilste Windows System mit dem ich je gearbeitet habe. WinXP frisst alleine schon deine 256mb Ram auf, obwohl du, egal welches Windows du installierst schon auf 512mb aufrüsten solltest.

WinXp ist für mich viel zu bunt und bis jetzt hatte ich nur Probleme damit. Übrigens unterstützt Win 2000 Professional auch Hyperthreading!


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

*xp uninstall*

wird nich nötig sein ^^
aber wenn dann einfach der 2000 cd starten , installieren und nacheer einfach der winxp ordner löschen  tatta die einenen datein übernmmt 2000 einfach
a ja noch  ein vorteil von xp 
xp benötigt weniger festplattenspeicher


----------



## Subwoover (15. Juli 2004)

gut danke schonmal 

und wie ists nun mit den 256MB ram?
zuwenig für xp?
wie gesagt - ddr 433mhz und es rennen grundsätzlich sehr viele tasks auf meinem rechner, programmierung, musik, IE, uvm.


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

ich hatte früher auch 256 ram es geht noch wenn du nicht brennen,spielen,internet,musik und schreiben gleichzeitig willst dan dürfte das kein problem geben
ansonsten ein 2 256ramm speicher kostet auch nicht mehr die welt (45€)

Gruß Nova-x-Force


----------



## danube (15. Juli 2004)

Also 512 sollten es schon sein, sonst macht das ganze kein Spass!

XP frisst den Grossteil deiner 256 alleine auf, flüssig arbeiten mit mehreren Task gibts da nicht


----------



## Subwoover (15. Juli 2004)

das ist ja dann nicht gerade ein vorteil von xp oder?


----------



## turboprinz (15. Juli 2004)

Also empfohlen wird für XP "nur" 128MB Arbeitsspeicher aber das reicht nie und nimmer! 256MB sollten es schon sein, allerdings musst du dann abstriche in der Performance machen --> mit 512MB Arbeitsspeicher bis du auf der sicheren Seite. Für 2000 sollten 256MB reichen denn der Desktop frisst nicht so viele Recourcen wie bei XP. Eine Variante könnte sein das du einen Bootmanager Installierst und bei System parallel laufen lässt. Wenn du dann irgendwann eine Entscheidung getroffen hast, schmeißt du das unerwünschte einfach weg. Bei beiden würde ich aber auf jeden Fall die Professional Versionen nehmen. Bei den Home Versionen sind eine (kleine) Feinheiten nicht ausgereift z.B. sind die Netzwerkfähigkeiten der Home Editionen begrenzter als bei den Pro Varianten. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Win2000 Pro. denn damit habe ich persönlich bessere Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen.

der TURBOprinz

#Edit
Den IE würde ich prinzipiell nicht benutzen, weiche lieber auf Alternativen aller Mozilla(Suite(mit E- Mail Client), Fire Fox, Thunder Bird), Opera ect. aus.


----------



## Subwoover (15. Juli 2004)

ich hab beide pro versionen!
danke jedenfalls hmmmm naja also ich würd den style sowieso auf 2k umstellen wenn ich xp raufhau...
gewinne ich dadurch performance oder ists mehr als nur das design das speicher frisst?


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

ich habs bei nem freund gesehen xp leuft mit 256 wunderbar

winamp, icq + nen game(keine werbung^^)

ruckelfrei



mit xp kannste nichts falsch macheneil es auf 2000 basiert mit 128 mb würder ich dir rechtgeben @turboprinz

naj das desing frisst einiges 
das meiste sind dann noch unnötige dienste die du mit xp-antispy abstellen kannst 
nach der installation spybot drauf und du hast nen perfacktes xp mit 256 mb


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

ich habs bei nem freund gesehen xp leuft mit 256 wunderbar

winamp, icq + nen game(keine werbung^^)

ruckelfrei



mit xp kannste nichts falsch macheneil es auf 2000 basiert mit 128 mb würder ich dir rechtgeben @turboprinz

naj das desing frisst einiges 
das meiste sind dann noch unnötige dienste die du mit xp-antispy abstellen kannst 
nach der installation spybot drauf und du hast nen perfacktes xp mit 256 mb


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab XP zu hause auf nem 1 GHz P3 mit 396 MB SD-Ram (133 MHz) und das rennt trotzdem wie sau wenn man es richtig einrichtet und nicht 1000 sinnlose sachen im Hintergrund laufen hat. 256 sollte reichen, kommt halt drauf an was man gewöhnt ist.
Bei mir ist Winamp, Opera, Outlook und mIRC immer an und ich kann trotzdem noch Videos gucken obwohl Winamp läuft!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Juli 2004)

Also ich bin mit 2k zufrieden. Letztendlich ist es irgendwo recht subjektiv. Was die stabilität angeht, muss ich sagen nehmen die sich nicht viel, auch wenn der eine ein paar mehr oder minder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, aber das darf man ja nicht von einzelschicksalen abhängig machen.
Zu der Geschwindigkeit beim Hoch / Runterfahren ist halt die Sache was man mit dem Rechner macht. Von mir aus kann der auch mal 2 minuten brauchen zum booten, denn in der Regel schalte ich ihn am Tag 1x an und dann wieder aus. Wenn ich ihn zwischendrin halt nicht benutze -> Standby.
Die Optik ist meiner Meinung nach bei XP grauslig. Auch in der Klassikansicht bin ich noch nicht wirklich mit dem Look&Fell zufrieden.
Daher bleibe ich bei 2k.

Wegen uninstallieren. Da gibts nicht viel zu tun. Platte plattmachen und neu drauf. Deinstallieren finde ich den gleichen Schwachsinn wie "drüberinstallieren" oder sonstwas. Ist einfach unsauber und wer ein stabiles System haben will sollte sich eben die Arbeit einer ordentlichen Installtion (zur Erleichterung) gff. ein Image danach machen.


----------



## nova-x-force (15. Juli 2004)

genau @ Sinac 

 xp kann genau die gleich gui (grafik user interface)
darstellen wie 2000 nur so als info @Ben Ben


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2004)

GUI = Graphical User Interface
Nur so Off Topic


----------



## Subwoover (16. Juli 2004)

jo das schon!

hm naja aber ich hab 2k pro und hyperthreading läuft sehr schlecht, also er hängt sich öfter auf und in den games sind die ladezeiten enorm verlängert.
ist also mehr destruktiv als produktiv!

freund von mir hat xp mit hyperthreading und da bringts auch was aber wie gesagt hab ein wenig bammel dass xp doch nicht so rockt hm


----------



## Radhad (16. Juli 2004)

Installieren, testen, bewerten, dann drauflassen oder 2k installieren. Wenn du das nicht selber machst kannst du dir kein Urteil bilden.

Um bei XP Performance heraus zu holen benutze ich TuneUp XP und schalte jedes überflüssige Detail ab, obwohl ich nen P4 3GHz und 1 GB Ram habe. Mich nervt es auch auf Dauer 

MfG Radhad


----------



## xCondoRx (16. Juli 2004)

sorry, aber das ist absoluter schwachsinn, dass windows xp bei 256mb performance einbußen hat.. klar ist die performance immer besser, wenn man mehr ram hat.. aber um mit win xp zu arbeiten, programmieren oder zu spielen, reichen 256mb vollkommen aus..


----------



## fluessig (16. Juli 2004)

Ich hab jetzt eine Woche an einem P2 350 MHz + 128 MB Ram und XP Pro gearbeitet. Der lief einwandfrei. Hauptsächlich wurde der Rechner für Recherchen im Internet genutzt, nebenbei lief dabei auch eine MySQL Datenbank und eine selbstgeschriebene Java Serversoftware.
Ging wunderbar. (256 MB würden schon für die meisten Sachen genügen, aber bei den Speicherpreisen juckt es kaum jemanden mal eben auf 512 aufzurüsten)


----------

